# Help, Melafix



## HurleyCalvin (May 6, 2007)

i recently stocked up my med collection so i'm prepared for anything. I noticed my one betta started getting a little fin rot, so having not tried it before I gave him the appropriate dose. At first he doesn't seem to notice it and then his fins clamp up and he barely moves in the center of the tank. Does he not like it? all my water parameters are good. So do i water chage ASAP?


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

i dont know ive used it with 2 bettas and never seen it happened to them in the tank are u usin carbon


----------



## HurleyCalvin (May 6, 2007)

no, should i put the filter in, wouldn't that remove the meds?


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Just calm down and give the meds a couple of days to work. Nothing is instantanious! Your betta isn't feeling up to par, you being good betta parent gave him his dose of meds, now give the meds a chance to do their job, and just continue the recomended dosage for the recomended course of time. And yes, keep that filter out. If you want to, before remedicating, do a 100% water change and put the medicine in with the fresh water.


----------



## HurleyCalvin (May 6, 2007)

haha thanks, i just hate seeing them like that, cuz even though they were sick they werent all clamped up before i put that stuff in..my heart hurts for my little guy


----------

